# Abandoned at grooming salon



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

So, this doesn't have to do with poodles, but I figure this is the place where most groomers will see it and give me some advice here. Yesterday a man made an appointment for his cat to be groomed. The cat is an adorable gray longhair cat. I groomed him and when I called to tell the owner that he was done, the phone number I called was out of service. This was the first time they came to the salon, so I thought it was odd that he would give me a number to a phone that doesn't work. Well, he never came and got the cat, so now he is in the shelter that Petco has  This has never happened before and I don't know how I could have prevented it.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor kitty..it sounds like the man (owner?) found a sneaky way to give him up..poor kitty...


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> Poor kitty..it sounds like the man (owner?) found a sneaky way to give him up..poor kitty...


That is what I was thinking. He probably gave me a fake name, address, and everything.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I had the same thing happen with a Pomeranian a few years ago. Both numbers she gave me had been disconnected. She even asked me at drop off what time to pick up. I kept him for three days and then found him a new home. He's a wonderful little dog who I get to see all the time, although he did have to have major dental work done. Then this Monday I had a lady drop off her chihuahua for me to find a new home for. He's a sweet little dog. Breaks my heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a cowardly way to give up a pet. I just don't understand some people.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

My work is pretty upset with me about it but I'm not sure other than checking id, which is not our policy, how I could've prevented it!!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

There's no way you could have prevented it. He was dumping his pet on you. Doesn't have to pay surrendering charges that way. Cowardly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My neighbors and good friends who own Mona Lisa, a spoo friend of Sunny's, also adopted a cat (larger **** mix) from a vet because the owners of the cat boarded it with them and never came and picked her up. She is a very sweet cat and acts much more like a dog, a shame people do that.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure about the vaccination requirements for cats so I'm not sure if this would work but for dogs, I know some groomers and daycare facilities ask for vaccination records to be faxed directly from the vet BEFORE the first appointment and they also have microchip scanners on site and scan the new client to see if that matches the vaccination record. It sounds complicated but groomers and daycare facilities are supposed to look at the shot records anyway. 

I have also heard that some groomers asking for a copy of the dog license record. That shows the name and address of the owner and it helps to confirm that the dog has an UTD rabies shot.

Of course, losers like that man who abandoned the cat at your grooming salon will always find a way to be cruel and selfish. That's the only thing these people are good at.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I mostly use the groomer at our vet. But in the instances I try out a new place, they want ALL shot/vaccination records from vet. One place even called me to be sure my number worked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, I am Not for the way the owner left the Cat, however, he Might of thought better too do it This way where the Cat would be safe, then just let it go, and the Cat is safe, Hope that it will get a forever home, Still, A Shame.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Abandoned Cat*

I have a totally different take on this situation. Here is a man, who probably knows that his cat is going to be a very difficult cat to give away or to adopt. He thinks, "Okay, if I take my cat to an established business---a groomer for example---then that person will help me re-home my cat, and therefore; I won't feel so guilty about not taking the time to do the work of re-homing the cat myself. Just maybe, I can forgive myself, for not taking the responsibility of this cat: caring and feeding and petting and grooming and nurturing. This "act" of taking the cat to the groomer is an act of desperation because he is not able or willing to embrace the responsibility. As time passes, I suspect that this example becomes more of an everyday occurrence. I'm so sorry. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Not sure about the vaccination requirements for cats so I'm not sure if this would work but for dogs, I know some groomers and daycare facilities ask for vaccination records to be faxed directly from the vet BEFORE the first appointment and they also have microchip scanners on site and scan the new client to see if that matches the vaccination record. It sounds complicated but groomers and daycare facilities are supposed to look at the shot records anyway.
> 
> I have also heard that some groomers asking for a copy of the dog license record. That shows the name and address of the owner and it helps to confirm that the dog has an UTD rabies shot.
> 
> Of course, losers like that man who abandoned the cat at your grooming salon will always find a way to be cruel and selfish. That's the only thing these people are good at.


We require rabies, but not for kittens or puppies until they are old enough. I've never heard of a dog license, but it sounds like a good idea


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> I have a totally different take on this situation. Here is a man, who probably knows that his cat is going to be a very difficult cat to give away or to adopt. He thinks, "Okay, if I take my cat to an established business---a groomer for example---then that person will help me re-home my cat, and therefore; I won't feel so guilty about not taking the time to do the work of re-homing the cat myself. Just maybe, I can forgive myself, for not taking the responsibility of this cat: caring and feeding and petting and grooming and nurturing. This "act" of taking the cat to the groomer is an act of desperation because he is not able or willing to embrace the responsibility. As time passes, I suspect that this example becomes more of an everyday occurrence. I'm so sorry. HerdingStdPoodle


Cat is in no way difficult. It appears to be healthy and is a young kitten- very cute. He could've gotten it adopted. But it is smart to drop it somewhere where there are obvious animal lovers.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Difficult*

Hi Jamie;

Sorry---did not mean to imply that the cat was difficult---only that rehoming the cat (according to statistics) might be difficult. Animal Shelter Euthanasia

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm sorry that your work was upset with you (not sure why) but you took good care of kitty. My last cat was abandoned in a field and full of pellets.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is ridiculous that your work is upset with you. There is nothing you could have done to prevent this. At petsmart we had people abandoning animals all them time. Not always in the grooming salon but when it did happen they wouldn't blame it on us. There was a procedure to follow and in the end if no one came for them after a day or two we called animal control. We even had a sign posted on the window explaining that it is illegal to abandon animals and what happens if some one does. People would even abandon their dog or cat in crates outside the store in the middle of the night. One time a man tried to leave his humongous Akita that did everything on bath, furminator, trim, teeth brushing, nail grinding. His bill was very high and it was a lot of work. Well my manager practically hunted him down after I couldn't get a hold of him. She was even about to go to the address he left us and see if he was there. Finally she found something connecting him to a number where he actually answered, and he acted all like oh I didn't know, blah,blah,blah,blah. He came and got the dog and paid the big bill with 2 overnight charges added on to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

We had that happen to us a couple times. Once it was a big dog who one of our groomers ended up adopting. The other was a cat, but her story is a little different. The customer had come in a couple times before, she was an elderly women with beginning stages of dimentia. She never came to get the cat and she would not answer the phone. My boss even went to the address we had on file a couple times but no one would answer the door. We were really worried about the woman, even had the police do a welfare check, but they couldn't locate her either. Finally I started searching online and hunted down one of her sons who lived 2 Hrs away. This was after 3 days. He was able to contact his sister and she came and got the cat and let us know that their mother was fine but had completely forgotten she had taken her cat to the groomers and had been searching the house for her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's outrageous! Why do people like that get pets in the first place? I know....age old question. Disgusting, lazy, uncaring, irresponsible, me, me, me kind of jack asses.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

hunny518 said:


> We had that happen to us a couple times. Once it was a big dog who one of our groomers ended up adopting. The other was a cat, but her story is a little different. The customer had come in a couple times before, she was an elderly women with beginning stages of dimentia. She never came to get the cat and she would not answer the phone. My boss even went to the address we had on file a couple times but no one would answer the door. We were really worried about the woman, even had the police do a welfare check, but they couldn't locate her either. Finally I started searching online and hunted down one of her sons who lived 2 Hrs away. This was after 3 days. He was able to contact his sister and she came and got the cat and let us know that their mother was fine but had completely forgotten she had taken her cat to the groomers and had been searching the house for her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Wow poor woman. Did she get her cat back? I had one client with dementia but thankfully he had a wonderful daughter that helped him get around and do his daily errands.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Wow poor woman. Did she get her cat back? I had one client with dementia but thankfully he had a wonderful daughter that helped him get around and do his daily errands.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, her daughter came and picked the cat up, and we were given her number and told that the next time their mother made an appointment, to let them know so they could make sure it didn't happen again. They were very thankful for our concerns and our diligence to find a way to get the poor kitty home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

